# Brewmans cranky pants pale ale



## pete brews (6/5/19)

Anyone brew this? how did she taste?


----------



## Brewman_ (6/5/19)

pete brews said:


> Anyone brew this? how did she taste?


Good question and hope to see what people think. There have been many kits of this one go out.

I have just run this brew through the brew house again here recently. Considering where I want this beer to be, I found the body just a little light.

So I am going to make an adjustment. The recipe as it stands uses Barrett Burston Pilsner malt. The only change I am making is to replace the Pilsner with the Barrett Burston Ale malt.

Because there may be brewers out there that like this "lighter" version, I will leave it as the original and create a new one, and name it Version 2, "V2".

Might do that now.


----------



## Brewman_ (6/5/19)

OK Version 2 there now.

Cheers Steve


----------



## MHB (6/5/19)

Have tasted both





Mark


----------



## pete brews (8/5/19)

Cheers Brewman, I might try both!


----------



## Coalminer (8/5/19)

Damn it. Another road trip coming up


----------



## Brewman_ (8/5/19)

Coalminer said:


> Damn it. Another road trip coming up


Mate it is always a pleasure to see you.


----------



## Brewman_ (8/5/19)

pete brews said:


> Cheers Brewman, I might try both!


Try both by all means.

I would start with the second version. See what you think and judge from there about using the Pilsner malt.

Cheers Steve


----------



## pete brews (9/5/19)

Brewman_ said:


> Try both by all means.
> 
> I would start with the second version. See what you think and judge from there about using the Pilsner malt.
> 
> Cheers Steve


Hi Brewman, a couple of questions on your recipe
When do I add the 5 and 10 min hops? what is the EBC or L of the heritage crystal medium and the caramalt, I cant find them on beersmith and have a bit of caramalt and crystal 55L.
What is the estimated delivery time to Sydney from your store?
Cheers Pete!


----------



## Brewman_ (9/5/19)

pete brews said:


> Hi Brewman, a couple of questions on your recipe
> When do I add the 5 and 10 min hops? what is the EBC or L of the heritage crystal medium and the caramalt, I cant find them on beersmith and have a bit of caramalt and crystal 55L.
> What is the estimated delivery time to Sydney from your store?
> Cheers Pete!


Hi Pete,

Delivery to Sydney is overnight. Deliveries picked up say Tuesday morning and deliveries to most parts of Sydney and Melbourne as well will be next day - Wednesday.

On the Malts.
The medium Caramalt is EBC 71.2
The Heritage Crystal is EBC 142.4

The hop additions.
5 min. Add at 5 mins before flameout
10 min. Add into the whirlpool.

Cheers Steve


----------



## pete brews (9/5/19)

Brewman_ said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Delivery to Sydney is overnight. Deliveries picked up say Tuesday morning and deliveries to most parts of Sydney and Melbourne as well will be next day - Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks a lot!


----------



## pete brews (11/5/19)

Brewman_ said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Delivery to Sydney is overnight. Deliveries picked up say Tuesday morning and deliveries to most parts of Sydney and Melbourne as well will be next day - Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Hi Brewman, what is the original batch size,efficiency,trub loss and original gravity of the no2 version of your recipe? I put it into beersmith and im getting an OG of 1.052
Do I boil for 60mins with the no2 version?
Cheers


----------



## Brewman_ (11/5/19)

pete brews said:


> Hi Brewman, what is the original batch size,efficiency,trub loss and original gravity of the no2 version of your recipe? I put it into beersmith and im getting an OG of 1.052
> Do I boil for 60mins with the no2 version?
> Cheers


Just go into Brewbulider and load up V2.

It will load the recipe in line with your personal settings. So you should have set up batch size, kettle loss, because that's specific to your brewery.

All the other details are on the recipe sheet. Boil times, etc.

The OG should be around 1047.

Get into brewbuilder and have a look there.

Cheers Steve


----------



## rodge (15/1/20)

Brewed v2 CPPA in September, enjoyed a bottle last night. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Coalminer (16/1/20)

rodge said:


> Brewed v2 CPPA in September, enjoyed a bottle last night. Really enjoyed it.


Yeah, got to agree with you there, a cracking beer


----------

